# Pompano near Fort Pickens pier?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never fished that side for Pompano. I have actually only fished that side of Pickens one other time. I have a 10ft steelhead rod that will cast a goofy jig a mile and was wondering if I walk the beach around the jetty/pier etc. if I would have any luck this time of year? Any tips or am I just wasting my time? I thought I remember reading somewhere that there were some Pompano being caught over there. Thank you for your time.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Might try right at the point where the bay hits the pass. Long sandbar there. I've caught them at McRae doing that.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

No idea about what you asked but why not just toss a pomp rig with shrimp, fleas, at Langdon Beach since your that way ..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I can soak bait anywhere. Was just thinking of trying something different


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Might try right at the point where the bay hits the pass. Long sandbar there. I've caught them at McRae doing that.


So just park near the pier and start walking west?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Walk past the jetties to the point . You'll see the bar.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you sir I will give it a shot


----------

